# Ciao mi ripresento [come la peperonata] ...



## Homer (26 Giugno 2018)

Come va signori?? Io tutto ok, non leggevo da un pò il forum, tanta gente nuova. 
Farfalla non c'è più? Il mio amore platonico.....:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Simy? 
Oscuro?
Madooooooo, spariti tutti....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Come va signori?? Io tutto ok, non leggevo da un pò il forum, tanta gente nuova.
> Farfalla non c'è più? Il mio amore platonico.....:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Simy?
> Oscuro?
> Madooooooo, spariti tutti....


Ma tu stai male davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Simy e Oscuro non ci saranno da più di un anno

Il tuo amore platonico ha cambiato nick


----------



## Homer (26 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu stai male davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Simy e Oscuro non ci saranno da più di un anno
> 
> Il tuo amore platonico ha cambiato nick


.....e come si chiama adesso?? 

Simy e Oscuro fuggiti??  E Tebe??  Il conte?  Cazzi e mazzi??


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2018)

.....rieccoti....desaparecido!


----------



## MariLea (26 Giugno 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> .....e come si chiama adesso??
> 
> Simy e Oscuro fuggiti??  E Tebe??  Il conte?  Cazzi e mazzi??


Marge, all'anagrafe Marjorie
 la nobiltà si è trasferita a Buckingham Palace
e i cazzi vanno a mazzi come la cicoria
:ciao:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Come va signori?? Io tutto ok, non leggevo da un pò il forum, tanta gente nuova.
> Farfalla non c'è più? Il mio amore platonico.....:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Simy?
> Oscuro?
> Madooooooo, spariti tutti....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Come va signori?? Io tutto ok, non leggevo da un pò il forum, tanta gente nuova.
> Farfalla non c'è più? Il mio amore platonico.....:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Simy?
> Oscuro?
> Madooooooo, spariti tutti....


Io ci sono. :sonar::sonar:


----------

